# participating in michael ellis seminar



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

so i was reading someones post last week on how michael ellis was one of the best schutzhund trainers in the states, so i searched online to see if he had any seminars coming upin new york..turn out he has one coming up in two weeks and there was a cancellation for a participant ..so i immediately signed up for the three day course with my new female mali pup who is only 14 weeks old...so my quetion to you guys on the site ,,who by the way i have gained so much knowledge from reading the discussions..is should there be any quetions i should ask him or something i should do when i get there..i am new to to the sport of schutzhund but very excited to try and title my pup,,,hopefully it goes well .im alttle nervous..but any info from you guys woul be very helpfull ....thank


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just let him know your a beginner and ask about whatever you don't understand!


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

and do you really think its worth 265 $ for three days>>the ten session course im taking is only 400 bucks


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Have you titled dogs in KNPV already? I would think going from that to schutzhund you shouldn't have anything to be nervous about hehe.

Let us know how you like it. I would go but I will be coming back from a trial the previous week and $ will be tight. I've been to three seminars when Albany has hosted Michael. The Albany crew is very welcoming and there is no need to worry. Super bunch of people, I'd like to think I've made some friends there 

I always go away with tons to work on. I think the seminars are a great value for all the information you can get during the one on one sets as well as watching others. Take a notepad and most importantly; have fun.


Julie


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who is giving the ten session course ??


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

vincent demaio said:


> and do you really think its worth 265 $ for three days>>the ten session course im taking is only 400 bucks


Ummm.... drop out of the 10 session whatever it is and take notes from the seminar with Mike Ellis. I watched him working a 16 wk old pup at a seminar. Took 3 pages of notes. Awesome! Totally changed my thoughts on puppy training.

It will be worth every cent.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> and do you really think its worth 265 $ for three days[/quot]
> Yes he is a exelent dog trainer and a eaven better teacher.
> I will differ with the fact that he is one of the best Schutzund trainers.
> In the protection with Schutzhund JMO I like to have my dog working at the brink of insanity in order to achieve this you must train and teach and have the dog able to think in this state of mind. The Schtzhund Michael teaches from what I've seen doesn't have the POP that I like.
> I would definitely spend the money on one of his seminars it will certainly help you become a better dog trainer


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

Vincent, what area are you going to be doing schutzhund in? All seminars will help you learn something. The only thing you have to be careful of is not stepping on toes of the Training Director of your club. Learn what you can but don't push or say Michael says do it this way, learn from both. Good luck in the sport and hope to see you out there, there are some great trainers in the US, be picky whom you train with, thanks Jimmy


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

i would like to do protection..i found this guy out in new jersey who seems like he knows what hes doing from the looks of his dogs..plus i dont really have many options in new york for trainers..i heard john soares is good also hes about an hour away but i never heard back from him,and i wanted to start her on the prey drive the rite way...so far shes a great pup lots of drive..thanks for all the responses


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

its called kamp kanine in new jersey guys name is mark


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

and no i have never titled dog in knpv..but i would like too


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

If you get a chance to train with T Floyd or Carlos Rajha at Alpha dog schutzhund club I would. They have been top competitors for a long time and are two of the best, thanks jimmy


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

T Floyd is awesome. I just bought a puppy from him. I can't speak for train as I have never trained with him but he has told me to feel free any time to call him if I have any issues with my pup training or otherwise. Just a newbies insight.

kayla


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Kayla Barth said:


> T Floyd is awesome. I just bought a puppy from him. I can't speak for train as I have never trained with him but he has told me to feel free any time to call him if I have any issues with my pup training or otherwise. Just a newbies insight.
> 
> kayla


where are those guys from..do they have a website


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

T floyd's website is www.vomfloydhaus.com


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> ....i heard john soares is good also hes about an hour away...


I watched John at the AWMA Nationals last year. Follow up with him, sometimes people get busy or are gone to trials, if you emaialed him it may not have gone through. Go to the seminar, now is the time to learn and see different methods.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Tina Rempel said:


> I watched John at the AWMA Nationals last year. Follow up with him, sometimes people get busy or are gone to trials, if you emaialed him it may not have gone through. Go to the seminar, now is the time to learn and see different methods.


 

yess im definately gonna go to as many seminars and trials as possible...i actually went to a french ring trial last week,that was pretty cool never saw one in person just on youtube..they were all malis very impressive sport.. thanks for all the responses


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Jimmy Dalton said:


> If you get a chance to train with T Floyd or Carlos Rajha at Alpha dog schutzhund club I would. They have been top competitors for a long time and are two of the best, thanks jimmy


 
i checked out his website hes about three hours away a little to far..


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Just let him know your a beginner and ask about whatever you don't
> 
> 
> understand!


just got back from the semainar aliitle while ago..it was awesome..mike was an extremely nic and helpful trainer..i learned a ton of stuff not only on my dog but watching everyone else work ..the only down side was i didnt get to do much protection with my pup cause shes teething, so some sessions were a liitle short,,but i still got a ton of info..didnt take notes but videotaped a whole lot ...i would like to go to a couple more in the future.. ps thanx for recommending him you guys were def rite..anyone that has a never gone to one of his seminars i def recommend it..


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Hey Vinnie,
Good to meet you today. You've got a super cool puppy and you've done a great job with her. Get in touch if you feel like coming up to train in Boston.
Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Vincent: Glad you enjoyed the seminar. I could only stay a little while and say 'hello' to some friends. I was too sick to do much else.

Julie


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Scott Dunmore said:


> Hey Vinnie,
> Good to meet you today. You've got a super cool puppy and you've done a great job with her. Get in touch if you feel like coming up to train in Boston.
> Cheers!
> Scott


 
thanx scott...nice to meet you as well..your gsd looked really good out there..jeff had mentioned you were gonna be in the trial sat ..good luck..im sure you will do great by the looks of it...and i will def try and make it up to boston once jadas a liitle older so i can do some more work with her..i will let you know..thanx again


----------

